# Heater Placement



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

Does it matter where I place my heater? I just bought 2 new p's for my tank that are much larger than I've ever had and they seem to run into my heater with authority, all too often. would it matter if i hid it back in a corner? would the water heat evenly?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

put it anywhere..i usually put mine near a powerhead so it shoots the water around..but it probably doesn't matter as long as u have some sort of water movement


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

I guess it shouldn't matter too much. I also keep mine by the powerhead (in the middle back of my tank) because that way they won't charge it from the front, they would have to sneak behind the powerhead to hit the heater. Be happy you're not dealing with cichlids, those fuckers beat up everything in your tank. (equipment/deco wise)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> put it anywhere..i usually put mine near a powerhead so it shoots the water around..but it probably doesn't matter as long as u have some sort of water movement
> [snapback]1198444[/snapback]​


I agree


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A few things to keep in mind:

- using two smaller heaters instead of one larger heater results in a better heat distribution.
- placing your heater horizontally results in a better heat distribution.
- placing the heater in the outflow of a filter or powerhead results in a better heat distribution.
- a better heat distribution results in a better efficiency, and because of that a lower power consumption.

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> A few things to keep in mind:
> - using two smaller heaters instead of one larger heater results in a better heat distribution.
> - placing your heater horizontally results in a better heat distribution.
> - placing the heater in the outflow of a filter or powerhead results in a better heat distribution.
> - a better heat distribution results in a better efficiency, and because of that a lower power consumption.


Exactly







,

Another point to remember with big fishes like Pygo's, is that during their rapid movements (fighting, feeding frency) they may hit the heater.
So if you have placed it vertically using only one or two suckers on the upper end, the hit of a Pygo may crash the heater.

I recommend using suckers on both ends and placing heater horizontally in the upper part of your tank near filter outlet (maybe just beneath it).

Regards,


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

if they are crashing into it alot you might want to look into titanium heaters or atleast a heaterguard.....the plus side to the heaterguard is that you dont have to worry about heater burn as much....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I prefer to put one in each corner, up and down, all the way at the bottem of the tank, right by filter intake.
I prefer not to unplug mine during water changes, so I like to have them below the 50% water line...


----------

